# How Do You Clean Your Sleigh Bells?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would use brass polish on them. I don't think this will affect their value.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

